# RCAF pilot aptitude test



## kruger (29 Sep 2004)

I'm seriously interested in starting my flying career with the RC AF, I've currently completed 2 years in Political Science at the UofT. What can I expect upon joining the airforce and how does the aptitude test look like? I know I do not need a B. Sc. but how complex is the math involved and do I have a chance of completing it after 3/4 years of studying social issues?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Sep 2004)

Just a heads up...the entities RCAF and RCN disappeared after Unification.


----------



## castle123 (29 Sep 2004)

ok i a a pilot in the rcaf and  the apitude test is easy just math and other stuuf to see what would bbe the beat job in the rcaf for you.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Sep 2004)

: Guys if you go in looking to join the RCAF they will tell you you are several decades too late.


----------



## Inch (29 Sep 2004)

Thanks Ex.

Gents, the RCAF ceased to exist 36 years ago. We're now the air element of the CAF, which stands for Canadian Armed Forces not Canadian Air Force.

I went through Moose Jaw with History majors, English majors, and even one guy that had a Masters in international relations. It's just mental math, if you're the guy that always reaches for a calculator to do simple math then you'll have a hell of a time.   You've also got to be able to wrap your brain around aerodynamics, nothing too intense, but a lot of lift/drag curves and power required curves. Then if you get into helos you start to get concerned with effects of torque and other characteristics specific to helicopters. 

How hard the training is depends on who you're talking to, I found it challenging but not too difficult. There's guys that will beg to differ with me on the difficulty of pilot training, who for one reason or another couldn't cut it. 

Cheers


----------



## kruger (29 Sep 2004)

RCAF....yikes! Sorry. Thanks for straightening that out.
One more question: I've heard rumors that your teeth have to be in perfect condition, if so why is that?
Thanks for your input guys, I appreciate it


----------



## Inch (29 Sep 2004)

If your teeth aren't, don't worry, we have a dental plan.  If I recall my aeromedical training, it's for pressure changes, if you've got a space under a cavity or something, when you climb,  the air in the cavity will expand and could crack your tooth. Quite a painful thing to happen when you're at 18,000 ft and 50miles from the airport.

Cheers


----------

